# Online NJ CE Seminar info wanted



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

Fall semesters coming and I have to get all my CE completed to re-activate my sub code license and ICS and HHS technical. Right now Im non active until its done. Does anybody know how they do an online CE seminar? Is it a live feed from a camera in the lecture room? Im interested, but just a little because I'd be afraid of my PC losing the feed and DCA not honering those credits. Can anyone let me know if its a good or bad idea. My rear end hurts like a sun of a gun in those chairs:laughing:


----------



## electagb (Jan 7, 2010)

As far as I know there are no approved online courses in NJ. I have not received any info in the mail regarding online courses. Its all class rooms, usually located in a Hotel setting. Im going to sign up with TES,LLC out of Stratford,NJ since I only have until 03/30/15 to complete my 34 hours.. Does anybody out there from NJ have another suggestion? Regards, Alex


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

_I found the answer I was looking for a few days ago but thanks for the reply. There are online courses for inspectors not contractors. I need the inspectors which start fall semester. I have to do 20 CE contact hours, or 2.0 CE For the board I can use 15 of those hrs then I just need the 10 and 7 more. Im on the fence about just letting my electrical contractors lic lapse because Im part retired/disabled and theres no way I can physically do the work anymore, so I do two towns part time, but hey they pay well. And the state DCA is looking for help for superstorm sandy FEMA money I understand. Right now Im on a well deserved break, get my education done and may go with the state for a while. My goal is to get plumbing ICS HHS because every town wants inspectors to ware at least 2 hats anymore. I always said no way, Im diehard electrical , Im not a plumber, but others said that as well and eventually broke, now I broke. So I'll take the course and tests. If you have one sub code the experience (10 yrs) law is waived, so its just a course of 60 hrs or so, then the test.:thumbsup:_


----------

